# I want more does!



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I have seen, read, and heard so many different ways to get more does in your kidding season. I want to do them all this season.

Here are the ones I've heard

-Take away Baking Soda and put Apple Cider Vinegar in their water (Yes, I know its just a theory)
-Reduce feed and then up it again a month before breeding, to help the body produce more eggs (or is it 2 weeks?).
-Flush (what does that mean?) and give a shot of BoSe (I have lost the paper that came with the bottle, how much should an adult Nigerian doe/buck be given?).

I think these are all the ways to * try* and get more doe kids, are there other ways? Any more old wives tales?

Thank you!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Those are the ways i've heard too. I think I remember Flushing meaning feeding a lot more food just before so they can be heavier. There's no guarantee though that I know of

I've had eight kids in three freshenings, and only two have been girls


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I had read a article about flushing a doe for a month before and after kidding. It said that only to flush does that are not overweight by adding more high quality feed to the diet for that time frame. It said to do this for multiple births not for sex of kids.

Does any one know what kind of flushing they are talking about here http://www.jackmauldin.com/no_flushing_for_us_.htm ?

***To get more does find a buck that produces more.  The buck determines the sex of the kids from everything I have read.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes buck determines sex though some say the acidity of the doe plays a part in which swimmers live and which die - I dont know that for sure

Flushing is what you mentioned before - upping the feed a month before breeding on both bucks and does. This tricks the body into believe the food source is greater and can provide/sustain multiple kids. Obviously you need to be able to properly feed a doe carrying multiples so dont skimp on that after breeding. YOu can then drop down the amount of feed once settled though.

BoSe dosage is 1cc per 40lbs


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you Stacey for the dosage. 

Flushing-Feeding! *Facepalm*
See I actually read in DavyHollows post about her wanting more does out of her Alpine and Goathiker mentioned the flushing and BoSe. I also forgot to mention in my above post that I'm also looking for multiples. Hehe


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Goathappy here has a trick to increase the ratio of doelings. I think it's breeding just ONCE early in the heat. Look up the topic "A Very Bucky Year".


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you  I will have to look in the morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have found... that when I breed.. when the weather is cooler..like in the entering fall/winter... I get more Does or 50/50....
When I breed when it is hot weather in summer....I have gotten more bucks.... 
I don't know if it is that or just luck...... :shrug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Huh Pam. I have 4 does that were bred in mid March to May by the same buck that gave me the 5 doe/1buck Spring kids. SO this may be a good comparison to see if that holds true for me as well. I guess it wasn't quite hot Summer yet but the does I had bred last month were by a different buck so that wouldn't work to tell anything.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

We always breed our does in December or so, because we like the kids to be born in May when I'm home from school. This works better for everyone cause I can keep a good eye during their last weeks and so on.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well Davey do you see a sway towards does or 50/50 since you breed in the cold wether?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

If I remember she had 4 buck kids out of 3 breedings from the same doe to different bucks.....  Heehe


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:doh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Huh Pam. I have 4 does that were bred in mid March to May by the same buck that gave me the 5 doe/1buck Spring kids. SO this may be a good comparison to see if that holds true for me as well. I guess it wasn't quite hot Summer yet but the does I had bred last month were by a different buck so that wouldn't work to tell anything.


Well Logan...I guess that theory is out..... :doh: :help:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, that is exactly right. 4 Bucks, 3 breedings. 
I need to find another buck still :?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yep... looks like it....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well Pam we will see. The 5doe/1 buck ratio I got was from late October breeding and the other 4 from Spring breeding have yet to kid. 

For Davey it didn't hold true but she also used 3 different bucks so they may have all been predestined to throw boys.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

True true. I can't seem to find a handsome buck that'll stay in the area long enough for more than one breeding.

And just real quick, its Davy without an e. No big deal, just personal note haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Well Pam we will see. The 5doe/1 buck ratio I got was from late October breeding and the other 4 from Spring breeding have yet to kid.
> 
> For Davey it didn't hold true but she also used 3 different bucks so they may have all been predestined to throw boys.


 Well Logan...you are right we will see...I had more does born when I bred in cool weather.... so I have been kinda thinking on that theory...but if it isn't real accurate I guess it is just luck.... :wink:



> True true. I can't seem to find a handsome buck that'll stay in the area long enough for more than one breeding.
> 
> And just real quick, its Davy without an e. No big deal, just personal note haha


 :thumb:

Maybe the "e: is keeping him from having Does...as Does is spelled with an "e" and bucks don't have an "e" :wink:

no ...just kidding..HeHe.... :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

DavyHollow said:


> And just real quick, its Davy without an e. No big deal, just personal note haha


Note taken sorry about that but maybe the e I added has changed your doe luck for the better. :wink: :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

But WETHERS has an e, two in fact, and I've always wethered the boys haha

They stay as PETS which also has an E lol


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Pam do you pasture breed or hand breed? 

Oh and Davy is a gal. :wink:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I think Pam was refering 'him' as the buck :laugh:

I would like to know if Pam pasture breeds. I do, because I do not have enough time to be holding does to bred. I wish I did, so I could get a more accurate kidding date, but things make that hard around here.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I do pasture breed and don't think I will do it differently. I am able to watch and see when girls get bred. Even if you don't actually see the deed the doe usually has evidence on her under tail.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Flushing works GREAT! In all the years of having goats I've only had 5 bucklings. Many triplet/twin doe litters! :greengrin:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

:stars: :leap: :clap: 
Gives me hope!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

When do you flush? (other than after using the toilet :laugh


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have read 1 month before and 1 month after kidding and also 2 weeks before 2 weeks after. I guess either of those. Overweight does should not be flushed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> But WETHERS has an e, two in fact, and I've always wethered the boys haha
> 
> They stay as PETS which also has an E lol


  :laugh:



> Hey Pam do you pasture breed or hand breed?
> 
> Oh and Davy is a gal. :wink:


 pasture breed.... :greengrin:

:wink: 


> I think Pam was refering 'him' as the buck :laugh:
> 
> I would like to know if Pam pasture breeds. I do, because I do not have enough time to be holding does to bred. I wish I did, so I could get a more accurate kidding date, but things make that hard around here.


 Yeppers.. a "Buck" :thumb:

When pasture breeding... I go out and watch daily.. for any activity or signs...( no ..I am not a perv..LOL :laugh: )...if anyone is in season.......or.. I see one being chased or being mounted....or actually being bred... it goes on the calender...even if it is 2 days in a row...
I count 18 to 21 days and write it down on the calender... to check to see if they come in then ..I watch and test for at minimum of the 22 days from the last date.. I wrote down...if they do not come in ...they are bred...and going to give me babies .... If they do come in again...I start over...on the calender...I have been pretty accurate ...give or take a few days from Due Date..... :wink:


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Mar 18, 2011)

Flushing gives more kids, but reducing feed just before breeding gives more does. So everyone who is flushing might be leaning towards getting more bucks?

Idea is that with extra food they drop more eggs.... more food for the kids to survive later
But if the food is reduced then they need to produce more does so that the species can survive.

Wonder what would happen if you flushed the does and reduced the bucks feed?

Must have done something right last year, out of 145 kids we only had 9 bucks born, all from high producing does so they are keepers and we wanted them anyway.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow Natural Beauty that is a lot of kids!


----------

